# 5 Gallons Nano



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

My new setup.































Any comments welcome!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very Nice! The rocks serve 2 purposes, 1 for looks and 2 for a retaining wall  I like it, kinda reminds me of the beach.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

BRILLIANT, I really like the rocks, a great change from all the rocky outcrop igwami's very nice indeed.


----------



## dbleoh7 (Feb 9, 2007)

very nice indeed. what kind of equipment do you have like lighting, co2, filter, etc., and what's in there for critters? also, what's that blue thing in the top middle?


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

it is so U.S.A. I LOVE IT!!! Great way to use the round shape of the rocks


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

doesnt look like much co2 is getting diffused.


----------



## ssyruss (Aug 7, 2007)

is some fish or shrimp inside ?


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you guys for the good remarks. I am new and I hope I could learn from all of you here. Thank you so much.



 retoid said:


> doesnt look like much co2 is getting diffused.


It is 1 bubble per second.


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

Tank size: 30cmx30cmx30cm
Lighting: 1x24W PLL (Daylight)
Filter: Eheim HOB
Substrate: ADA Amazonia soil
C02 : Pressurised 1 bubble per second

Plants:
Vallisneria nana
Blyxa japonica
Hygrophila polysperma var. Rosanervig
Rotala sp. Green
Bacopa sp.


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

ssyruss said:


> is some fish or shrimp inside ?


At the moment, no fauna's inside the tank and I hope you guys here could give me some recommendation what fish suits my tank. Thank you in advance.


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

Day 13










Any comments welcome!

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I think it looks great! Are you monitoring your pH and KH? If so what are your readings? It does look like the CO2 is not really getting diffused much. You might be able to slow down the bubble rate and still get a good concentration of CO2.

As far as fauna goes, I would recommend some shrimp (cherry shrimp if you have hard water, bee or crystal red shrimp if you have soft). For fish I would recommend some endlers or any of the smaller Rasboras or even some killies!

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

*Day18*

Latest update: DAY18

Here is a quick update after trimming just now. 30 minutes ago. :lol: 



















Sorry bout the yellowish picture. I play around with the photoshop to create the yellowish effect. :mrgreen: 

Any comments welcome.


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> I think it looks great! Are you monitoring your pH and KH? If so what are your readings? It does look like the CO2 is not really getting diffused much. You might be able to slow down the bubble rate and still get a good concentration of CO2.
> 
> As far as fauna goes, I would recommend some shrimp (cherry shrimp if you have hard water, bee or crystal red shrimp if you have soft). For fish I would recommend some endlers or any of the smaller Rasboras or even some killies!
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


My pH should be around 6.5-6.8, it is because I'm using AquaSoil Amazonia.

Thank you for the recommendation, I already put a pair of German Ram though. I am thinking to put a few of Cherry Shrimp too, but not sure whether it is compatible or not. Advice needed. Thank you so much


----------



## mugirl08 (Nov 15, 2005)

I really really like it! It reminds me of a Florida beach  Good job!
Rachel


----------



## AwesomeBean (Aug 23, 2007)

Where did you buy that tank? I'm trying to find a nice 5 Gallon tank for my fish. It's such a nice little tank!! I love how you added the sand/rocks to the bottom then put in the plants like that, It's looks great! :thumbsup: You have the green thumb of decorating tanks! LOL.
BTW, You take great pictures!


----------



## thwack (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment AwesomeBean. I bought the tank from my LFS. 

Here is my latest update. Day 31










BGA on the sand. LOL


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

How can we get rid of that BGA on the sand? I think about using sand for the foreground too. But algae always PITA to control.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool, I like it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice little tank!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

vibes_jedi99 said:


> How can we get rid of that BGA on the sand? I think about using sand for the foreground too. But algae always PITA to control.


mix it up, if the algea cant get light it will die.


----------



## PhotoJon01 (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you know who makes that tank?


----------

